# DRG stethoscopes



## smacphee (Jun 7, 2007)

I was wondering what the differences are between DRG's lines of stethoscopes.  How does the traditional differ from the cardiology seiries and does the tactical do a good job with BPs and lung sounds?  I'm looking for a steth that I can use in the future for ALS.  Thanks.


----------



## Jon (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a cardiology, and LOVE it... nice sound and easy to hear.

I just have a problem with squashing the eartips... I just replaced them, and then they burst, so it is OOS waiting for new eartips.

BUT.. the eartips are more comfortable than the Littmann ones... and I LOVE the 'scope.


----------



## smacphee (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the input.  I have read some of your posts on the DRGs but I didn't see any straight foward about them.  Thanks again for your input, looks like I will be buying one soon.


----------

